# Something I think is about to happen with food prices



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

hey all.
With the holidays coming of course many of us bake right? 
Anyway, I needed some more whole wheat flour to finish some baking and ran to Coburns grocery store here.
I was amazed to find most of the flour's in the baking aisle were on super sale.
Happy i was able to get 5lb bags of whole wheat flour stone ground for $2.19 a bag! And a 25lb bag of Dakota Maid bread flour for only $8.99 which was 50% off!!!
So I am thinking wow, maybe i can get some more butter and eggs cuz this is obviously a holiday overstock sale right?? 
Nope, only the flours and a few baking additions were on sale. Butter is at $4.29 a pound, eggs are approaching $3.00 a dozen and such.
I live only 50 miles from the Twin Cities proper so i am not out in the boonies where we only have one lil ole grocery store.
Then it hit me that the last time there was a mega sale on coffee and juices the prices went up within a few weeks to double.
So i found a manager and started chatting about great prices blah blah lol and then asked if this was an overstock sale or what.
After chatting a bit i finally homered in and asked point blank if there was a price increase coming. my gut told me there was and sure enough he did finally reveal that come January there was a hefty price increase coming on many many items.
I didn't tell him i was a prepper but I did say i like to bake and stuff and will buy to stock up and what a great sale blah blah. Had to keep him warm but off guard. lol
so there you go folks...I got it from a store manager of a big grocery store chain that prices are hiking so if you can take advantage of those things you need more of I would.
blessings


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*coming* ?!!?!!? it's already HERE 

if you pay attention to store circulars/sale papers you can find what you need at different stores, just make sure to itemize your lists, do not deviate from it (the hardest part), and plan your route, combining other errands if you can & you can come out ahead... well, further ahead than most


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oh I know it is already happening. But something i have noticed over the past few years is when an item goes on super sale....that is the item that will go into hyper price hike soon.
I finally realized i can predict pretty well what the next thing to go up will be. It has worked for me and my family and so far we are doing pretty well. lol
I already have stock up but when prices like this take place I know it is time to enhance if you know what I mean.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

yep...I've learned: take advantage of the super sales! Sometimes a big sale is also to get rid of an item that is changing packaging and size too. Either way, it's worth your while to get it.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Talk about sticker shock!! I needed a pint of heavy cream last weekend and the price was $4.65 for the store brand. I don't have to pay that much for a gallon of milk @ $4.25. Needless to say I substituded half-n-half for the heavy cream. When we find a good buy on things we use we try to buy a case if there is no limit. I have read in many places on the internet that there will be a 30% across the board price increase in foods this next year. Atlanta stores are now charging 50% more for fresh produce due to the weather in Florida. Get ready folks, it's coming.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Talk about sticker shock!! I needed a pint of heavy cream last weekend and the price was $4.65 for the store brand. I don't have to pay that much for a gallon of milk @ $4.25. Needless to say I substituded half-n-half for the heavy cream. When we find a good buy on things we use we try to buy a case if there is no limit. I have read in many places on the internet that there will be a 30% across the board price increase in foods this next year. Atlanta stores are now charging 50% more for fresh produce due to the weather in Florida. Get ready folks, it's coming.


I see it too...I had everything for my veg/beef soup(with left over roast we had already eaten for 3 nights)---tomatoes, corn, cabbage from the freezer, 
all but lima beans I refused to buy and then realized I can't make soup without lima beans....
Husband brought home two cans...$1 each...the little can!!

So my list includes Lima beans from Aldi's this week...did I actually think the price would decrease?? Aldi's and Sav-a-Lot..can't beat 'em.

But, I have $1.75 little canned hams and 1.65 sugar..and lots of things I bought earlier and can see drastic savings by buying lots of it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ihalfcent---it's like the Libby's corn, peas, and green beans, 3/$1 for three days---as the comedian said, "stock up"!!
Well, I did and they are 60 cents ON SALE at Kroger and 80 cents now at DG where I got them 3/$1!!

I do know we have been stocking for 2 years..a few months ago, I saw canned vegetables increase everywhere, and bought as many as our budget would allow at Aldi's...then, the next couple weeks, Aldi's dropped their prices and just puzzled me..:scratch


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Several National Brands have already announced that there will be a 20% cost increase in their products after the first of the new year (2011)!


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

It's just a matter of time before current fuel prices push the cost of food even higher.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's what I'm afraid of, BizzyB. Gas is back up to $3.09 here for regular. I'm not even sure what diesel is going for now. 

We buy all of our canned veggies at Aldi's any more. Seems to be running right around 55cents a can for green beans (14.5 oz) and I eat usually 5-6 cans a week. I like green beans.  We'll be planting a much bigger patch next year.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, BizzyB. Gas is back up to $3.09 here for regular. *I'm not even sure what diesel is going for now.*


$3.35 around here.



Jason said:


> We'll be planting a much bigger patch next year.


Just as a reference point;
I planted 25 yellow wax bean plants this year. I canned 56 pints and 6 quarts. 10 climbing green bean plants yielded about 20 quarts plus seed for next year.


----------



## glendasplace (Dec 9, 2010)

Between myself and my two daughters we manage to hit the sales every day sometimes twice if it is something we really use alot of. Most of the stores here limit the things they know people want to buy alot of for storage and what not.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I am going back to the store tomorrow to buy more grain flours as much as i can.
we had a half foot of snow today and so i baked bread lol and cookies... also read the latest from the the national inflation group and wowzers...all i can say is we just have to be ready no matter what.
i am also heading to aldis to stock up on some more canned goods and pasta.
I hope butter is a good price cuz i am down to four pounds after all the baking. sigh
but prices are bound to shoot up for certain soon especially with oil prices predicted to hit $150-200 a barrel soon. So we all will be seeing gas prices at 3-4 dollars. Gas went up here where I live to $2.89 and I bet by this weekend it hits $3.00. will let you all know if it does. 
oh meant to add... i got three brandywine tomato plants in my topsy turvy but it has been so darn cold here that i am afraid drafts of cool air you can't avoid it stunting their growth. I got a plant light to keep it warm and it hangs in a south window but we haven't had much sun lately. sigh


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

I just saw that my local walmart has 20LB bags of rice for $12.49 (reg price $17.49)
i think i'll get a bag every couple of days till they end the sale. 

My wife is from the Philippines & once she arrives here in the summer i know we will be going through a fair amount rice so why not pile some up?

i'm looking at getting some Home depot 5 gal. buckets 
i think they will be a cheep way to store a bunch of dry goods in my attic


piglett


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

pay close attention to the sales and many times you'll find something on sale for 30% off but it'll also be in a lot smaller package or can.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

piglett said:


> I just saw that my local walmart has 20LB bags of rice for $12.49 (reg price $17.49)
> i think i'll get a bag every couple of days till they end the sale.
> 
> piglett


that is no bargin if it's long grain rice, 50# for less than 20 dollars at Sams club.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> that is no bargin if it's long grain rice, 50# for less than 20 dollars at Sams club.


 Oh ??? well i guess i'll have to start going there once a month even though it's a hike(1 hour) from my place

thanks
piglett


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought long grain rice for 59cents a pound at Save-a-Lot. That is their regular price.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

We continue to build our food stock. Found incredible sources recently and shared in another post.

Just purchased another freezer and stocking up on holiday specials. We now have 12 frozen turkeys purchased at .58 a pound. Watch your beef prices and stock up when it is on deep discount. We also buy a lot of meat marked "Reduced for quick sale" and freeze it as well.

Daughter turned us on to a pretty cool website.

Southern Savers

Worth a look. They combine sale ads with available coupon for each of the stores listed.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Jason said:


> That's what I'm afraid of, BizzyB. Gas is back up to $3.09 here for regular. I'm not even sure what diesel is going for now.
> 
> We buy all of our canned veggies at Aldi's any more. Seems to be running right around 55cents a can for green beans (14.5 oz) and I eat usually 5-6 cans a week. I like green beans.  We'll be planting a much bigger patch next year.


Jason, Libby's at Dollar General, if you're going that way, are .45 cents..buying cases like I do saves a little..I got them at 3/$1 and really saved for the same are 80 cents at Kroger and elsewhere..and 80 cents last week at DG...saw a circular and they're 45 cents again this week.
Hope this helps... I know only 10 cents but at 3 cases, that's 3.60, huh??


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up, lhalfcent. Good to know!

So how long do you keep your flour? I've been hesitant to stock up on flour because I thought that, once ground, flour has a relatively short shelf life. Are you doing anything with your storage (like buckets with oxygen absorbers, etc.) to extend the shelf life of your flour? Or am I mistaken on this topic?

What I'd really like is to get a hand-crank mill and buy unground wheat in bulk, but that's out of our price range right now...


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

Flour, if vacuum packed/mylar will last UP TO 5 years. That's the most I've been able to get it to last. They say 2-3 is pretty much the max. You are correct that once grain has been ground, it's shelf life AND it's nutrition is changed.
Actually, you can get a good grinder for about $200, a so-so grinder for about $75. Wheat is fairly cheap; if you can find an LDS cannery near you, it's only about $6 for 25#. On line, you can get it in 45# buckets already packed with mylar and o2 for about $40.


----------



## SaskDame (Aug 27, 2010)

Oxygen absorbers and mylar bags prolong the shelf life of wheat, however, they eliminate the potential of using it as spouts or seed to grow more in seriously difficult times (if you can find a place to grow it). Keeping some that remains capable of sprouting for the additional nutrition and propogation might be considerations in storage.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

SaskDame said:


> Oxygen absorbers and mylar bags prolong the shelf life of wheat, however, *they eliminate the potential of using it as spouts or seed to grow more* in seriously difficult times (if you can find a place to grow it). Keeping some that remains capable of sprouting for the additional nutrition and propogation might be considerations in storage.


That's the reason I won't use O2 absorbers for my grain stores. Seeds are living entities. When deprived of O2 they will die. Yes, you can still eat the wheat or corn or oats, but the germination rate of oxygen deprived seeds is dramatically reduced. A little DE in the bucket will take care of possible insect infestation and leave the seed viable.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I just set aside a half gallon jar of wheat, wrap it in paper and put it in the seed box "just in case".


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Joe and JayJay-thanks for the tips. We did grow some green beans last year, but just a couple plants. We ended up with waaayyyyy too much yellow squash. We learned, and will be resizing some of the different areas of the garden. More green beans (greenie beanies, as my 2 year old says) and not so much squash.


----------



## SolarDeco (Aug 28, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Talk about sticker shock!! I needed a pint of heavy cream last weekend and the price was $4.65 for the store brand. I don't have to pay that much for a gallon of milk @ $4.25. Needless to say I substituded half-n-half for the heavy cream. When we find a good buy on things we use we try to buy a case if there is no limit. I have read in many places on the internet that there will be a 30% across the board price increase in foods this next year. Atlanta stores are now charging 50% more for fresh produce due to the weather in Florida. Get ready folks, it's coming.


I noticed the same thing. The store I used to buy heavy cream went from $2.49 to $3.00 almost overnight--and the regular grocery stores is even higher (like what you quoted). But Target here still has it for $1.99.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

HerbalPagan, thanks for the info. The LDS cannery is an amazing resource - think I'll have to make a trip (there's one 1.5 hours away). And it's a $200 mill that I've got my eye on (Jr. Wondermill Deluxe) - gotta save up for it, though. We didn't used to live paycheck to paycheck, but these days we do. (Not such a bad thing, really - we make smarter purchasing decisions now  )

SaskDame and Uncle Joe, thanks for the advice. I was planning on getting some 'just in case' grain from a seed supplier, hadn't thought to keep the food storage wheat viable for that.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

You might not need a $200 mill. I got one from ebay and one from a flee market. Both cost about $30. They are hand crank old-school grinders but I could run it from a drill or motor if I wanted to set it up for it. A blender with metal bushings will grind a few cups at a time. The cheap ones with plastic bushing will melt, trust me.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I went shopping today.

Prices are definitely up, the portion of the total for food was pretty high for not getting too much. 

Portion control is one quick way I can cut back if necessary. I cook too much meat and other items for folks. 

It's funny, we don't balk at an average of $27 per person at our favorite Chinese resturant, before tips and taxes, but I get ticked at the cost of a pack of deli meat that could make several sandwiches.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, lhalfcent. Good to know!
> 
> So how long do you keep your flour? I've been hesitant to stock up on flour because I thought that, once ground, flour has a relatively short shelf life. Are you doing anything with your storage (like buckets with oxygen absorbers, etc.) to extend the shelf life of your flour? Or am I mistaken on this topic?
> 
> What I'd really like is to get a hand-crank mill and buy unground wheat in bulk, but that's out of our price range right now...


I keep flour in both my chest freezer and in airtight bins in my cellar.
When i open flour i then store it in the freezer and refill my flour bucket/bin. 
Also i buy wheat berries as i have a nutrimill grinder. it is electric and am looking for a hand crank one in case of power outages or something.
i bake bread everyday and assortment of other things like pizza and sweet rolls, hamburger and hot dog buns and artisan style breads. 
so for my family having lots of flour is a must. 
i have stored up baking additions too like baking powder etc.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

well our gas just went up to $3.00 a gallon from $2.86 overnight!!!!
sigh


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Time to get yourself a diesel


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

our gas has been 3.23 for a week


----------



## glendasplace (Dec 9, 2010)

ours is still hovering at 2.99 in some areas but it went over the 3 dollar mark last week


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Feeling it here in RI...*

In October, gas was $2.569/gallon. It has now hit $3.069/gallon, and is still rising.

Got to be aware of product size shrinkage. Some examples:

Aldi's is a good store, but I've noticed that a lot of their product sizes are smaller than I would find at PriceRite. One example, their mayonnaise is a 30 ounce jar, instead of a full 32 ounce quart.

A "gallon" of bleach at Dollar Tree is 100 ounces, not 128.

Bought a can of WalMart mini-ravioli. Said it contained "about 2 servings". Got my calculator going and found out it really contained 1.6 servings!

Got to recommend Progresso brand soups. Their "about 2 servings" actually comes to 2.27 servings per can (for their Traditional Chicken Soup as one example). A fine product at a good price.

Can't really blame these companies, they are being squeezed like everyone else. Keep your eyes open and stock up when you can at the best price possible.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Time to get yourself a diesel


Not sure what area of the country you live in , but here in MI the diesel is about .10¢ to .25¢ more a gallon and has been for the last year for sure. The only place around here that you're gonna find it cheaper is down by the highway at the huge truck stop.
Maybe if you're a farmer and get it delivered it might be a tad cheaper.

Many things have gone up hugely in price or if they stayed the same, the amount has gone down.
I have about 100lbs of flour right now and I do put it in the 5gallon buckets with the gasket lid and they go right in the freezer for about 1 week and then I store them in the pantry. But I make all of our baked goods at home and we go thru it like you would not believe. But I do have a bit of whole wheat berries put back and with an oxy absorber that we can grind to add to things.
But when I find bargains I stock up as even the hub's is coming around to see that while we might not need it now the prices going double will make it worth while to pick it up since we can still afford to. 
Sure the family makes a bit of fun at my 5 months worth of TP or my hoard of favorite type of shampoo and conditioners and deodorants(they went on clearance due to label changes and I got them for $1 a piece.)
But when Dear Daughter runs out of tp she comes to me first if they are low on cash-- that is what the Buck a pack rolls are for!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, I guess I left a little bit out. Get yourself a diesel and run waste oil. I can drive across the country for the amount of diesel needed to get me to the corner store.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I can't remember when our gas was below $3!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Ok, I guess I left a little bit out. Get yourself a diesel and run waste oil. I can drive across the country for the amount of diesel needed to get me to the corner store.


 gotcha! I was wondering if you were one of the fryer oil recyclers or not!


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Time to get yourself a diesel


You can't be serious, unless your running kitchen grease, you spend a whole lot more each time you spend up. Unless its cheaper where you live. :scratch
Its sure not cheap here...


----------



## popandnan (Dec 22, 2010)

*fuel prices*

Both of our trucks require diesel, and it jumped up from $3.05 to $3.14 today. Our grocery prices are high, and we heard that prices will "jump start" after the first of the new year. Sounds like a good time to go bargin hunting!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Our diesel is up to $3.39. Still below it's all time high of $4.97 back in "08

Gas is $3.07


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Surviven, I can remember 69cent gasoline. a few weeks after 9-11 out local super Wawa was that low for awhile. 

I have been running wvo (waste vegetable oil) as fuel for many years. I recently began looking for as many uses as I can find. I have been burning it for heat and I just tried my first batch of soap. Someone here posted a link to use it in homemade candles, it also works well in oil lamps. I find it a little harder to light, but burn fine as long as you keep the wick adjusted. Since I can use it in my car ans truck I can get electricity from it through an inverter. I have an old small 5hp or so diesel engine that I someday would like to turn into a genset. I already have a 6hp LP powered homemade genset so I know I can do it. I just need to get a little stronger first. 
I don't mean to highjack the thread, but since were talking about prices, everylittle bit counts. I get my oil from a couple small bars and diners. I look at wvo as a hobby, but this hobby pays for itself and than some. A penny saved is a penny earned, I've saved plenty of pennies. It's easy to stock pile fuel when your fuel is someone else's trash. If We ever had to run from a large disaster like a hurricane we won't be running out of fuel while waiting in line at a service station. I can pick up a bigmac and a tank of fuel at the same time


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

worldengineer said:


> You can't be serious,


I'm very serious
Veg Gear DIY WVO Conversions and Green Energy


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

our gas is 3.24, our diesel is 3.34, our home heating oil went to 3.29 this afternoon and it dosen't look like it's going to get a better


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

popandnan said:


> Both of our trucks require diesel, and it jumped up from $3.05 to $3.14 today. Our grocery prices are high, and we heard that prices will "jump start" after the first of the new year. Sounds like a good time to go bargin hunting!


prices are going up in every area. Add to the pain, we just got another 1/2 foot of snow AGAIN! last night and a monster snow storm is setting up to hit us again New Years Eve!!! I am hitting the bargains this coming week big time. I need to do more stocking up so i am back to at least 6months supply.
i have been giving away food for christmas as a secret santa to some families i found out needed food cuz they were out of work and stuff. 
sigh.
things are not gonna get any better methinks.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Michelle Obama is right about one thing regarding food...it's ridiculous that buying veggies cost so much. It's expensive to eat healthy.

I just bought some fresh meat and veggies a few days ago and I'm going to go again. I know that it's going to cost a silly amount to get this stuff. Too bad we don't have a Super Walmart within a few miles...ours is being converted.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Michelle Obama is right about one thing regarding food...it's ridiculous that buying veggies cost so much. It's expensive to eat healthy.
> 
> I just bought some fresh meat and veggies a few days ago and I'm going to go again. I know that it's going to cost a silly amount to get this stuff. Too bad we don't have a Super Walmart within a few miles...ours is being converted.


I do know that I fed 4 and sometimes 6 very frugally and I served healthy meals at a home-based preschool/daycare for 4 years.

A can of green beans ($.45), half of a canned ham (less than a $1)(now the can is 2.75) and canned peaches/pears/pineapple(.79/89 then) ...and a bread.

I just fed 4 for less than $3.

It can be done.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

_A can of green beans ($.45), half of a canned ham (less than a $1)(now the can is 2.75) and canned peaches/pears/pineapple(.79/89 then) ...and a bread.

I just fed 4 for less than $3.

It can be done. _

A couple of things...

I'd have to disagree that those items are healthy if done too frequently, but I see what you mean.

Flash frozen, maybe, fresh is better in my view. (Incidentally, your prices for canned food are great! We're a lot higher out here.) I might use canned food, but it'd be like Chef Boyardee or similar items.

Let's see...If I still was feeding children, healthy.

For four children, I'd opt for stir fry-chicken, under a pound of boneless, skinless breasts, which would run about $1.99, zuccini, onion, and turnips, around $2.00. Oil, rice or noodles, soy sauce, other seasonings, not neglible but hard to estimate. But here's the killer, 1 apple, orange, or pear, even the least expensive, is going to run about $3.00 for four of them...the cost of fresh fruit and veggies is what I'm concerned about...we'll be paying one way or another.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The price might come close and is prolly healthier , but have you tried to feed 3to 5 year olds onions and turnip. And I doubt that there would be time to prepare it with a bunch of curtain climbing ankle biting ********* in the way
:dunno:

Have you bought GOOD pet food lately ??


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Funny you mentioned pet food...one of the companies is offering long term storage pet food cans! My gosh, the price!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> The price might come close and is prolly healthier , but have you tried to feed 3to 5 year olds onions and turnip. And I doubt that there would be time to prepare it with a bunch of curtain climbing ankle biting ********* in the way
> :dunno:
> 
> Have you bought GOOD pet food lately ??


Oh, I hear ya Tirediron....Which is why I am fortunate to not have to worry about nutrition...since I have no children/grandchildren....I can store all the Ramen noodles my shelf can hold...
turnips??...gosh, I love turnips. My Dad always had fall turnip greens..

I haven't seen turnips in the stores for a while; not even this past fall...and I can't find little green lima beans for my vegetable/beef soup...I don't wish to pay $1 a can ....I may have no choice!!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

It's surprising...something like turnips can be expensive in places.

What surprises me is when you buy just a bit of anything, apples, zuccini, sweet potatoes, onions, etc., and see that shocking price.

There's ways of beating it, but the problem is I need to buy so much that I can't use it all and it goes to waste. Sometimes I do buy bulk and share what I can. For example, I can buy a huge bag of onions, potatoes, and other such produce for the price of twice what I need, but then I've so much it'd turn before I get there. Yep, I could dehydrate or other wise manage it, but wow, just for some potatoes? I certainly don't want to live on rehydrated potatoes after going through all the work.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe sharing food/costs with a neighbor(s) and buying in bulk? You can form a better/friendlier relationship with the neighbor(s) AND lower your expenses. :2thumb:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

A spanish/Mexican store around the corner from us has 50# bags of potatoes on sale for $10-$11 from time to time. I argued with my wife to get one because the price per pound was so low. We eat 3/4 of it and they started to get soft. I hate to waste, so we just a lot of potatoes for a few days. I dehydrated some for a test batch to see how tasted and they came out fine. I made a ground beef, one pot backpacking skillet dish. It was good enough for my picky wife and 6 yo boy to eat. 

Last time it was on sale we got another bag and I dehydrated about 1/3 of it. We'll eat the rest fresh. It save A LOT compared to the price for a 5 pound bag at the grocery store and It's practice I ever have a large garden. 

When ever something is marked way down I buy as much as I can and store what I can. We have apples in the dehydrator now. Banana's are 1/2 price next week so I'll get some. The fruit goes good in oatmeal and creamy wheat.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

It'd be a good idea to simply buy it and share it.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> A spanish/Mexican store around the corner from us has 50# bags of potatoes on sale for $10-$11 from time to time. I argued with my wife to get one because the price per pound was so low. We eat 3/4 of it and they started to get soft. I hate to waste, so we just a lot of potatoes for a few days. I dehydrated some for a test batch to see how tasted and they came out fine. I made a ground beef, one pot backpacking skillet dish. It was good enough for my picky wife and 6 yo boy to eat.
> 
> Last time it was on sale we got another bag and I dehydrated about 1/3 of it. We'll eat the rest fresh. It save A LOT compared to the price for a 5 pound bag at the grocery store and It's practice I ever have a large garden.
> 
> When ever something is marked way down I buy as much as I can and store what I can. We have apples in the dehydrator now. Banana's are 1/2 price next week so I'll get some. The fruit goes good in oatmeal and creamy wheat.


Have you thought of preparing extra each time you make a potato dish..I do and freeze half..saves electricity and I have a potato dish when I'm in a hurry for a dinner...try it..I do that with stew, beef/veg soup, barbecue chicken, and lots of dishes.

Nothing in this house gets thrown out..


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> It'd be a good idea to simply buy it and share it.


No, buying and sharing would be the easiest thing to do. It's a good idea to learn to grow and store it. 

We make double of most meals and keep the rest in the fridge. When I beans I do a lot and freeze some since they take longer than most other meals. Between the three of us and the dog, not much makes it to the trash.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*!!!!...*



lotsoflead said:


> our gas is 3.24, our diesel is 3.34, our home heating oil went to 3.29 this afternoon and it dosen't look like it's going to get a better


And the One-Term-Wonder in the White House shut down oil exploration in the Gulf!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> Maybe sharing food/costs with a neighbor(s) and buying in bulk? You can form a better/friendlier relationship with the neighbor(s) AND lower your expenses. :2thumb:


I do this often. A bit ago our grocer had 3 cases of bananas that were just barely starting to turn but they couldn't put them out in regular produce.
cuz i know the produce manager Todd he called me and said i could have the cases for $5 each! each case was 40lbs!
lol
so i went and bought them then shared with three friends and we all did alot of banana bread, pie etc. I love when that happens.
you all might check your grocers for foods that they couldn't sell and see if you can take them off their hands. 
fyi


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried this with our local chain store. I ask the bakery manager what they do with the breads that don't get sold. The chickens would love it. Nope in the dumpster it goes. They are not allowed to give it away or sell it at a discount. It's a liability thing. :gaah:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

All stores have their own rules. My Mom and Sister both work for the same grocery store chain, but at different locations. Moms store gives all the day old stuff to the local food bank. Sisters store gives it to the local guy that raises buffalo, but will not give it for human consumption.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My sister worked for Kmart--they couldn't give away either...they could throw in the dumpster in the back, someone could go through the dumpster if alerted...sad what some a**holes and their lawsuits have done to the charitable faction of our nation.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The grocery store I used to work for required us to "damage" products before we threw them in the dumpster. We were to slash open bags of salad greens, slice boxes of things like cake mix, etc. 

If people wanted to dig them out of the dumpster for chicken food we looked the other way.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I tried this with our local chain store. I ask the bakery manager what they do with the breads that don't get sold. The chickens would love it. Nope in the dumpster it goes. They are not allowed to give it away or sell it at a discount. It's a liability thing. :gaah:


Maybe you could just go garbage picking


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Nothing wrong with dumpster diving. One of my favorite sports.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I worked at a 'convenience store' & I used to peel the company stickers off the sandwiches & feed them to the homeless that would camp out over the parking garage vents at my college every morning. I used to bag the food waste seperate from inedible trash & place it next to the dumpster so that I could carry it home to feed THREE pigs with it, from just ONE store, every day, we waste SO much in this country. When we got a new manager he put the kibosh on all that so i quit, I told him "you don't REALLY think I'm putting up with your BULL$H!T for a measely dollar over minimum wage, do you?" He was gone in less than 2 months & one of the people I used to work with was made manager, he called me up & said I could come take whatever garbage I wanted.

WARNING: do NOT eat the 'ham salad' 'meat spread' or whatever they call it near you, it is made from the ends of the deli case meats that are just placed in an OPEN bucket until it is full & sometimes that can take weeks!


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> WARNING: do NOT eat the 'ham salad' 'meat spread' or whatever they call it near you, it is made from the ends of the deli case meats that are just placed in an OPEN bucket until it is full & sometimes that can take weeks!


I have worked deli and we used to package the ends of cheese and meats, etc. that were too small to slice and sell it. It makes a nice snack. We did not let it sit around, but wrapped it asap. Not all delis are as fastidious. Check out the deli counter before buying anything. (Sometimes first appearances are the best way to judge the deli.)Are the prep counters clean? :scratchIs the floor clean?:scratch Are the employees using plastic gloves to handle the product? :scratchDo they wipe down the counter before prepping a customer's order?:scratchDoes the product look old?:scratch Any unusual odors near the deli.  Any flies in the area?  Trust your gut instinct and walk away, if necessary, go to a better run deli.:gaah:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

At our store, the leftover "jo jo"s (fried potato wedges) in the deli case were cut up and used in the breakfast burritos and such the next morning. 

The leftover chicken strips were cut up and used in various "wraps" the next day, as well as chopped up with leftover fried chicken (deboned) and used in chicken salad.


----------



## wanda74 (Nov 22, 2010)

piglett said:


> Oh ??? well i guess i'll have to start going there once a month even though it's a hike(1 hour) from my place
> 
> thanks
> piglett


You can get long grain rice and dozens of other long term storage products at your local LDS Bishops Warehouse, call them and see if you have to be a member to shop there. There is no tax and the prices are half what you pay in any regular stores. I buy alot there and I am not a member. They are happy to help. Check it out!!!


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

JayJay said:


> My sister worked for Kmart--they couldn't give away either...they could throw in the dumpster in the back, someone could go through the dumpster if alerted...sad what some a**holes and their lawsuits have done to the charitable faction of our nation.


When I was in college I worked for one of the campus dining centers. My job as a freshman was dishboy. OMFG, they would throw away entire cart after cart of pizzas, pans of fish, salisbury steaks, etc, ..... that had been cooked for that meal, and were never eaten or even opened!!!!

I asked if I could take some back to my dorm with me. Nope, liabilty.

This country wastes so much food it makes one sick to think about it.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

There's word going around here they are passing some kind of regulation that dumpsters are still that business' property and you will be arrested and fined for even hunting up cardboard boxes. May be rumor, may not the way things are going. I just stopped and looked at the one that told me. 

I've hunted up boxes that way for years, never left a mess, and even been helped to load by people coming out of the store to put more into it. They "said" they never minded as I always left it so more could go in it. Makes no sense to me to throw something away that could be put to use again.

Many of those boxes became temporary insulation in a brood room for chicks, once the grew out of the original cardboard brooder I had them in. Food here is slowly becoming downright obscene in price, if it is a healthy thing. Glad I have my garden!! Sprouting early cabbages now. Gas is $3.39 so we stay home unless there are multiple reasons to go to town.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Nothing wrong with dumpster diving. One of my favorite sports.


A couple of elderly ladies I know call them "The Bargain Center"...

-they have those reach sticks with fingers on the end to haul the goodies out!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

The stores around here have cameras on the dumpsters and if caught they will warn ya and then haul ya off to jail for the second time. Ya wana know why one word lawyers pure scum that's why the stores guard them. If some one eats and gets sick they are afraid to get sued. Wallyworld has locks on theirs here and any stuff even clothes are not donated they are cut up or destroyed. :nuts:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah yes, Our Litagous Society. Sad.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

"If you come back from the dumpster with more than you brought to it, you might be a *******." Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

The stores around here have started locking their dumpsters also. Sure puts a stop to my fun.


----------



## Drakstar (Jan 11, 2011)

I used to deliver furniture for Montgomery Wards before they went belly up. They used to crush any furniture that was damaged during delivery, didn't matter what it was or the price that it had sitting on the floor.

Luckily the dock manager was a cool guy and would let us put stuff destined for crushing in our trucks as long as we did it when his boss wasn't around.

The day we crushed a $1200 leather sofa because of a cut in a cushion I knew that place was filled with idiots.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Was at my local Walmart and saw that Domino brand sugar is up to $4.18 for a 5lb bag. I paid $15 for the large box of Great Value brand powdered milk.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> Was at my local Walmart and saw that Domino brand sugar is up to $4.18 for a 5lb bag. I paid $15 for the large box of Great Value brand powdered milk.


Wow--I just paid 3.68 for that box last Thursday.


----------

